# Any information on the new Honda HS1332 Snowblower?



## mrwhite1 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have been researching snowblowers here recently, i was interested in purchasing an 1132. Unfortunately this isnt a good time of the year to talk to dealers since they had to put in their orders at the end of March and were wish washy on giving me pricing. One of the dealers I spoke with actually had his act together and was telling me the 1132 has been discontinued and the new model is the 1332. I've been trying to research to find out what will be the difference between it and the previous 1132 beside the upgraded 13 horsepower engine?

Anyone heard anything?
Few rumors he heard although not confirmed: 
Slightly increased handlebar height
Standard commercial skid shoes
Move choke to throttle instead of own cable

Additional information or pictures would be appreciated


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*Honda self propelled snow casters*

If I were you,

I would visit the Yamaha snow blower forum and
contact the Yamaha dealer in Canada that is a
member and ask if he has any any of the Yamaha
snow casters left on the sales floor. this way you 
will have a snow caster and spare parts quickly
for the 2011-2012 snow season.

:waving:


----------

